# 

## ahryman

Witam

Zastanawiam się nad zamontowaniu w nowobudowanym domu systemu alarmowego. Ma to byc dom dla calem rodziny, wiec chcialbym by byl to dom bezpieczny. Wiem, że za alarmem idą pewne koszta, ktore jednak w porownaniu do wszystkich kosztów nie są znów takie duże. Na temat systemów alarmowych słyszałem jednak różne opinie. Jedni mówią, że to bardzo dobra inwestycja, jeszcze inni narzekaja na ciagle fałszywe alarmy i ze to pieniadze wyrzucone w błoto. Jakie są wasze doświadczenia z alarmami? Na co zwracać uwagę przy ich wyborze i czy macie jakies zrodla skad mozna zaczerpnac rzeczowych i wiarygodnych informacji?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Jarek.P

> czy macie jakies zrodla skad mozna zaczerpnac rzeczowych i wiarygodnych informacji?
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Spytaj jeszcze o to, czy lepsze okna drewniane czy plastikowe, albo czy warto rekuperator dawać, pliiiz!

J.

----------


## arturromarr

Ktoś zadaje pierwsze pytanie a ty go tak z obcasa.
Przepraszam, ale twoim tekście pozwolę sobie na uszczypliwość i powiem że  jak się ma dom w lesie to może alarm jest jego naturalnym eksponatem.
Choć instalacje nie są już takie drogie to jedna nie wszyscy się na nie decydują.
Ja mam, ale nie pokładam w nim jakiś wielkich nadziei na obrońcę mojego domowego ogniska. rzeczywistość daje przykłady, że złodzieje mają już sposoby na wszelkie instalacje alarmowe a można stwierdzić , że obecność alarmu w jakimś stopniu kusi.
Inna rzecz, że u sąsiada kilka razy włączał się fałszywy alarm i nigdy go nie słyszałem.

----------


## Jarek.P

> Ktoś zadaje pierwsze pytanie a ty go tak z obcasa.
> .


Moja uszczypliwość jest spowodowana tym, że mało jest chyba tematów równie obszernie na muratorze omówionych, jak instalacje alarmowe. Dziś jest akurat dość wyjątkowy dzień, wątek alarmom poświęcony spadł "aż" na drugą stronę, ale normalnie jest on zwykle jednym z pierwszych od góry i zawiera obecnie ponad setkę podstron. Naprawdę, nie trzeba wiele zachodu, żeby nań trafić. Dopisek przy awatarach początkujących forumowiczów jest dobrą  i zwykle skuteczną radą, nie złośliwością, naprawdę.

J.

----------


## michalp

Tak, jak kolega wyżej napisał - poszukaj na forum, tematów było mnóstwo.

Od siebie dodam, że nie wiązałbym z alarmem zbyt wielu nadziei, że nikt ci domu nie okradnie. Z natury rzeczy - alarm służy jedynie do zaalarmowania faktu włamania. I nic więcej - reszta to już to, co ty z tym zrobisz.

Fałyszywe alarmy - prawidłowo zaprojektowana instalacja takich nie generuje. Często jednak - tak też bylo u mnie - gdzieś jesienią mysz jakaś weszła i już wyje syrena.

Co zrobić - poszukaj montazystów z okolicy, doradzą. Ty pewnie będziesz miał własne pomysły - będzie więc konforntacja poglądów, albo inaczej - kosztów. Bo im więcej "inteligencji", tym wychodzi drożej, a i czasem można przedobrzyć, bo pamiętaj, że alarm ma po prosrtu działać, a ty masz sobie nie zawracać nim głowy.

Pomyśl o monitoringu - mimo, że agencja ochrony za nic nie odpowiada, chyba, że spóźni się z przyjazdem - warto to mieć.

Co do złodziei - oczywiście zlodzieje wiedzą więcej o alarmach i jak je obejść, ale z drugiej strony - przynajmniej u mnie na wsi - nastawiam się raczej na złodzieja "mało wykwalifikowanego" (co nie oznacza, że przyuczonych nie ma, na pewno są). Chodzi mi o to, że zabezpieczenie w postaci alarmu (i monitoringu, bo zawsze jest świadomość u złodzieja, że ktoś może przyjechać) jest lepsze od braku tych zabezpieczeń.

A co do wyboru systemu zabezpieczeń - może być prosty, czyli zwykłe czujki, bardziej rozbudowany - zabezpieczenie okien, wiele stref, bądź rozbudowany - jakieś kamery, podgląd online, piloty, pastylki itp. Co kto lubi. I ile ma pieniędzy. Na pewno polecam czujki ppoż i CO - warto to mieć i wpiąć do monitoringu.

A więc - proponuję, abyś sporecyzował swoje oczekiwania, zaprosił montażystę i wszystko będziesz wiedzieć. I najważniejsze, co już napisałem - system ma działać, a ty masz sobie nim głowy nie zaprzątać w trakcie tego działania.

Michał

----------


## Trurl

> ... mało jest chyba tematów równie obszernie na muratorze omówionych, jak instalacje alarmowe...


http://forum.muratordom.pl/najczesci...esz,t47119.htm

scroll down  :smile:

----------


## ahryman

Dziekuje za odzew. Oczywiście jasne, macie racje... na forum jest dużo wątków w których poruszony jest temat systemów alarmowych itd. Trurl nawet podał mi ładnego linka  :smile:  a michalp ładnie wszystko opisał - za to wam ogromne dzięki! 

Jednak nie chodziło mi o odnośniki do innych wątków tylko do wiarygodnych źródeł informacji - tzn. jakis specjalistycznych serwisów (a nie grup dyskusyjnych) czy też do określonych publikacji, czy to prasowych czy książkowych. Jestem człowiekiem troche starszej daty i nie do konca ufam wszystkiemu co jest napisane na forach internetowych  :smile:  Wskażcie mi tylko drogę jeżeli takową znacie  :wink: 

Pozdrawiam i nie miejcie mi za złe  :smile:

----------


## labas1

Tu jest tego od groma
http://www.google.pl

----------


## zobiak

Widzę że temat stary jest ale szukałem za niego odpowiedz w google itrafiłem na tą stronę http://www.forumzabezpieczenia.pl/vi...4&p=1925#p1925

Co prawda jest to ogólnikowe ale daje juz jakiś zarys

----------


## Peeter

*Zapraszamy na kurs Instalowania, konserwacji oraz eksploatacji systemów alarmowych (55h)
*
Szkolenie skierowane jest do osób zainteresowanych pracą przy montażu instalacji alarmowych.

*Cel szkolenia:*
Nabycie wiedzy i umiejętności do wykonywania zadań w zakresie montażu elektronicznych urządzeń i systemów alarmowych, sygnalizujących zagrożenie chronionych osób i mienia, oraz eksploatacji, konserwacji i napraw w miejscach ich zainstalowania,
Zdobycie praktycznych umiejętności montażu urządzeń i środków mechanicznego zabezpieczenia oraz ich eksploatacji, konserwacji, napraw i awaryjnym otwieraniu    w miejscach zainstalowania.

*Co nas wyróżnia:*
Prowadząc szkolenia szczególny nacisk kładziemy na zajęcia praktyczne, aż 90 % kursu !!!
Nasi kursanci nie tracą czasu na nudną teorię i serię wykładów tylko już od drugich zajęć zaczynają szkolić swoje umiejętności na konkretnych przypadkach.
Wykładowcami na szkoleniu są praktycy z wieloletnim doświadczeniem, najlepsi specjaliści w dziedzinie systemów alarmowych.
Kolejnym atutem jest Nasza lokalizacja, jesteśmy w samym centrum nie ma potrzeby wyjeżdżania  po za obrzeża np. Warszawy.
Po naszym kursie można ubiegać się o Licencję Pracownika Zabezpieczenia Technicznego I stopnia
*
Zagadnienia realizowane szkoleniu:*
Podstawy prawne i teoria:
Budowa systemu alarmowego
Postawy elektryczne oraz elektroniczne pomiary
Projektowanie systemu alarmowego
Podstawy elektryczne i elektroniczne pomiary
Elementy elektryki i elektroniki – działanie i dobór
Obsługa i wykorzystywanie:
Montaż elementów systemu
Programowanie i połączenia w centrali alarmowej:
Naprawa systemu:

*Zajęcia odbywają się przez 5 dni w godzinach 8:00 -16:30*
*Najbliższy Termin Warszawa: 10.12.2012 – 14.12.2012*
*Ostatnie wolne miejsca, Zapisy*: http://www.gowork.pl/programy_promocyjne,117
*Polub nas na Facebooku !!! Wygraj kursy oraz korzystaj ze zniżek!!!* http://www.facebook.com/GoWork.kursy
Cena szkolenia: 1215,00 zł

----------


## SS

A na jakich normach opieracie swoje szkolenia bo jakoś o tym ani słowa?

----------


## apka1983

Nieznam się na alarmach, ale kupiłam Dom Optymalny z kupochrone i powim tak : szybko kupiłam, szybko zamontowali, chyba działa, nie narobili dziur w ścianach więc mogę polecić. Skusiła mnie zerowa cena wstępna i rozłożenie późniejszych płatności w rachunkach za ochronę. Tak, jak mówię, nie jestem ekspertką. Oceniam ich za współpracę.




> Tak, jak kolega wyżej napisał - poszukaj na forum, tematów było mnóstwo.
> 
> Od siebie dodam, że nie wiązałbym z alarmem zbyt wielu nadziei, że nikt ci domu nie okradnie. Z natury rzeczy - alarm służy jedynie do zaalarmowania faktu włamania. I nic więcej - reszta to już to, co ty z tym zrobisz.
> 
> Fałyszywe alarmy - prawidłowo zaprojektowana instalacja takich nie generuje. Często jednak - tak też bylo u mnie - gdzieś jesienią mysz jakaś weszła i już wyje syrena.
> 
> Co zrobić - poszukaj montazystów z okolicy, doradzą. Ty pewnie będziesz miał własne pomysły - będzie więc konforntacja poglądów, albo inaczej - kosztów. Bo im więcej "inteligencji", tym wychodzi drożej, a i czasem można przedobrzyć, bo pamiętaj, że alarm ma po prosrtu działać, a ty masz sobie nie zawracać nim głowy.
> 
> Pomyśl o monitoringu - mimo, że agencja ochrony za nic nie odpowiada, chyba, że spóźni się z przyjazdem - warto to mieć.
> ...

----------


## julmar80

Hej, tez jestem ciekawa Waszych opinii. Do zainstalowania alarmu przekonal mnie slusarz, podczas wymiany zamkow do drzwi wejsciowych. Mieszkam aktualnie w Niemczech i jest to normalne ze kazdy dom ma zamontowany system alarmowy. Ja jednak do tej pory nie jestem pewna, czy nie wydalam po prostu niepotrzebnie kasy. 
Co prawda nie zaszkodzi miec cos takiego w domu (poki co nei mialam zadnych problemow z falszywymi alarmami), ale czy uchroni przed kradzieza...?

----------


## pawelwolanczuk

System alarmowy to na prawdę poważna sprawa. Jak nie ma być fałszywych alarmów to musi być dobrze zaprojektowany i przy użyciu odpowiedniego sprzętu. Jeżeli chcesz tanio i w miarę dobrze to możesz pójść w rozwiązania postawione na Satelu. Jeżeli chcesz nie mieć fałszywych alarmów to musisz trochę więcej zapłacić za sprzęt. Polecam Texecoma, Boscha, Optexa...

Co do firm zakładających alarmy to chyba lepiej skontaktować się z firmą dystrybutorską. Skoro handlują tym towarem już jakiś czas, to na pewno mają jakiś godnych polecenia instalatorów w każdym rejonie Polski. Jeżeli szukasz dobrego punktu zaczepienia to także możesz zwrócić się ku jakimś konfiguratorom online. W takim konfiguratorze sprawdzisz na co powinno zwrócić się uwagę i sam rozszerzysz swoje poglądy.

----------


## cactus

Dużo taniej i bezpieczniej dla twojego porfela będzie ubezpieczyć ten domek. Koszt kilka setek rocznie i w razie włamu którego i tak nie powstrzyma żaden alarm masz pewny zwrot zniszczeń i skradzionych wartości. A gotówki chyba nikt nie trzyma w domu?! Alarm na pewno nie powstrzyma zawodowca.

----------


## forscher

czy ktos z Was  ma połaczonego Satela z Fibaro ?

----------


## pawelwolanczuk

> Dużo taniej i bezpieczniej dla twojego porfela będzie ubezpieczyć ten domek. Koszt kilka setek rocznie i w razie włamu którego i tak nie powstrzyma żaden alarm masz pewny zwrot zniszczeń i skradzionych wartości. A gotówki chyba nikt nie trzyma w domu?! Alarm na pewno nie powstrzyma zawodowca.


Ubezpieczenie może być tańsze, jeżeli masz system alarmowy. Biorąc pod uwagę, że to inwestycja "na lata", to takowy system może być całkiem dobrą inwestycją.

----------


## kasprzyk

> ..... *teraz czuje się o wiele bezpieczniej i mam pewność, że nic nie grozi ani mnie, ani mojej rodzinie*.


 :smile:   :smile:   :smile:

----------


## iF-Jimi

> 


Mądre i z sensem tak jak wszystkie cztery posty użytkownika grzelak45  :smile:   Odświeżanie tematu z przed 2 lat dowodzi że mocno zaangażował się w fachowe forumowe porady, albo przygotowuje się do profesjonalnej reklamy podprogowej swojej firmy  :smile:

----------


## cactus

W moim TU znizka za system alaramowy to 10% czyli ten system zwrociłby sie po 50 latach moze. Pytam sie po co ??? skoro itak nie zapewnia żadnego bezpieczenstwa.

----------


## Sztywniak

> W moim TU znizka za system alaramowy to 10% czyli ten system zwrociłby sie po 50 latach moze. Pytam sie po co ??? skoro itak nie zapewnia żadnego bezpieczenstwa.


po to że jak zacznie Ci się wydobywać trujący gaz, to Twoje TU życia Ci nie wróci, choćbyś nie wiem jak wielką składkę zapłacił.
To samo z zalaniem, pożarem... Szybkie powiadomienie to mniejsze straty. Ubezpieczalnia nigdy nie wróci Ci pierwotnej wartości Twojego majątku , który często ma wartość , której nie da się wycenić.

----------


## dendrytus

> Pytam sie po co ??? skoro itak nie zapewnia żadnego bezpieczenstwa.


Po co założyłeś zamek w drzwiach? Przecież nie daje on żadnego bezpieczeństwa.
Przecież żaden zamek nie zapobiegł włamaniu.
Zamek to tylko problem, bo jak się zgubi klucz, to trzeba wzywać ślusarza, a to są koszty.

Zresztą po co montować zamek skoro można wejść przez okno?
Wiem można założyć kraty, tyko po co? Przecież żadne kraty nie zapobiegły włamaniu.

W zasadzie gdyby nie klimat, to można by  spokojnie zrezygnować z drzwi i okien.

PS.
Masz w ogóle drzwi w domu? Bo ja na twoim miejscu nic bym nie montował, bo i po co. Ostatecznie dałbym coś takiego


Ps.2.
Po co stawiałeś płot? Przecież i tak nie zapewnia żadnego bezpieczeństwa

Ps.3
Po co zamykasz samochód i zabierasz kluczyk, przecież i tak można go ukraść?

----------


## cactus

Oj jestes jak moja ciotka wyolbrzymiaczka, widzi jak ktoś się potknał to mówi że umiera.
Watek w drzwiach jest o tym jaka technologia będzie dla mnie wygodniejsza i trwalsza anie która zapewni mi bezpieczństwo  :smile:  Nie odwracaj kota ogonem.
Drzwi wejściowe kupie ze sredniej a nawet niższej półki, co z tego że dałbym za nie 10 klocków jak złodziej wszedłby przez balkon. 
Płot mam taki że możesz go przeskoczyć jak masz mniej niz 60 lat.
Samochód zamykam bo to kliknęcie jednym palcem i nic nie kosztuje a ogranicza szanse kradzieży o 90 kilka procent, Posiadanie alarmu czasem może nawet zwiększać szanse na to że ktos sie do nas włamie...
Do gazu moge miec czujnik za pare złotych, to samo do dymu itd. Nie wiem po co mi do tego system alarmowy i widze że troche odchodzisz od tematu bo oprócz wyobrzymiania brakuje argumentów.

----------


## iF-Jimi

W miejscowości której mieszkam każda nowa budowa która nie posiada alarmu od razu od stanu surowego jest okradana (nawet z kabli). Z alarmem takie rzeczy nie mają miejsca. Z domami zamieszkałymi sytuacja ma się podobnie, tyle że już mniej jest okradanych tych bez alarmów, ale nadal prawie wcale te domy na których wisi syrena. Wiem to na pewno ponieważ nasz komendant policji jest moim dobrym znajomym. Dla mnie dom bez alarmu, a już na pewno w miarę nowy dom bez alarmu jest poważnym zaniedbaniem pociągającym za sobą konsekwencje.

----------


## dendrytus

> Watek w drzwiach jest o tym jaka technologia będzie dla mnie wygodniejsza i trwalsza anie która zapewni mi bezpieczństwo


Ciszę się że podsunąłem ci świetne rozwiązanie, które jak wiadomo jest wygodniejsza i trwalsza i dodatkowo zapewni ci bezpieczeństwo.




> Drzwi wejściowe kupie ze sredniej a nawet niższej półki, co z tego że dałbym za nie 10 klocków jak złodziej wszedłby przez balkon.


Ale po co ci w nich zamek za kilkaset złoty? Nie daj boże DWA zamki.




> Samochód zamykam bo to kliknęcie jednym palcem i nic nie kosztuje a ogranicza szanse kradzieży o 90 kilka procent,


Otóż kosztuje, bo co jakiś czas musisz kupić nową baterię.
Jakim cudem zamknięcie samochodu ogranicza kradzież, a zamknięcie domu nie odgranicza.




> Posiadanie alarmu czasem może nawet zwiększać szanse na to że ktos sie do nas włamie...


 :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol: 
A ja powiem to prościej. Jesteś zwykły dziad, który próbuje stworzyć teorię, która ma uzasadnić swoje postępowanie.
Złodziej włamuje się żeby coś ukraść. Jak jest alarm, to ma minutę, góra 2 minuty, natomiast u ciebie może siedzieć tydzień, bo akurat wyjechałeś na wczasy.

Skoro alarmy nic nie dają, to dlaczego zakłady ubezpieczeń dają zniżki?
Skoro alarmy zwiększa szansę włamania, to dlaczego nie ma podwyższenia składki przez zakład ubezpieczeń?




> Wiem to  na pewno ponieważ nasz komendant policji jest moim dobrym znajomym.


Nie trzeba mieć znajomego komendanta, aby wiedzieć tak oczywiste rzeczy.




> Dla  mnie dom bez alarmu, a już na pewno w miarę nowy dom bez alarmu jest  poważnym zaniedbaniem pociągającym za sobą konsekwencje.


Na każdej budowie na której robiłem ZAWSZE był prowizoryczny alarm i o dziwo nigdy nic nie ukradziono.

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Na każdej budowie na której robiłem ZAWSZE był prowizoryczny alarm i o dziwo nigdy nic nie ukradziono.


Otóż to. To jedyna sytuacja gdzie stosujemy chińskie bezprzewodówki, czas od rozpoczęcia instalacji kabli do założenia profesjonalnej instalacji alarmowej  :smile:

----------


## kasprzyk

Zgadzam się z ostatnimi wypowiedziami. Kto nie ma doświadczeń w tej branży, to niech posłucha kolegów zanim straci kilka lub kilkadziesiąt razy więcej niż inwestycja w system alarmowy. 
W moim regionie chwilowy spokój po kilkumiesięcznym czasie okradania "hurtowo" mieszkań - taka panika jak była ostatnio jeszcze nigdy do tej pory nie miała miejsca. W jedną noc potrafili obrobić do 7 mieszkań na tej samej ulicy i to w  czasie, kiedy mieszkańcy byli wewnątrz. 
Złapano kolesia który o dziwo przyznał się do wszystkich włamań - a było ich kilkadziesiąt, wszyscy  wiemy, że nie działał sam, ale na razie się uspokoiło - pewnie zasponsorują go za kratkami.

----------


## cactus

Nie wiem  gdzie wy mieszkacie / żyjecie. U mnie w mieście o kradziezy z domu słyszy sie raz na rok, może rzadziej. Moze 20% domów ma alarmy. No mojej dzielnicy nie slyszałem o przypadku kradziezy od kilku lat, wsyzsktie domy jakie buduja sie w okolicy nie posiadały nawet tymczasowych alarmów. No ale nie wsadziłem kilku tysięcy w alarm i też go nie sprzedaje dlatego jestem pewnie stronniczy.




> Otóż kosztuje, bo co jakiś czas musisz kupić nową baterię.
> Jakim cudem zamknięcie samochodu ogranicza kradzież, a zamknięcie domu nie odgranicza.


No widzisz, jak mamy dyskutować na takim poziomie to ja dziękuje. Dla ciebie koszt bateri za 2zł jest tym samym co alarm za 5 i wiecej tysięcy. Ja pięc tysiecy wydam na 10 lat ubezpieczenia. I dlaczego porównujesz zamek drzwi do alarmu? Przykład:  zamek w drzwiach ogranicza kradziez pewnie w 95% przypadków, alarm moze w 97% a kosztuje 10 razy tyle. Rozumiesz sens ekonomii w tym przypadku ?
Jak mnie okradną to dostanę zwrot i to mi wystarczy. Alarm przed niczym nie chroni, w zeszłym roku obrobili znajomą w pracy z nowiutkim alarmem. Jak sie potem okazało to byli zwykli kolesie, żadni profesjonaliści, po prostu znali proste patenty na dany typ alarmu. Wpadli przy próbie sprzedaży towaru na serwisie aukcyjnym. Niech to świadczy o ich poziomie inteligencji.

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Nie wiem  gdzie wy mieszkacie / żyjecie. U mnie w mieście o kradziezy z domu słyszy sie raz na rok, może rzadziej. Moze 20% domów ma alarmy. No mojej dzielnicy nie slyszałem o przypadku kradziezy od kilku lat, wsyzsktie domy jakie buduja sie w okolicy nie posiadały nawet tymczasowych alarmów.


Uwierz mi że się mylisz i to bardzo. Ja pewnie też nie zdawałbym sobie sprawy z tego ile dzieje się w mojej miejscowości (a jest to nieduża miejscowość) gdyby nie wspomniany powyżej znajomy. Znając Gliwice, a trochę spędziłem życia w tym mieście, wystarczy że porozmawiasz z pierwszym lepszym policjantem żeby cię uświadomił ile mają pracy z kradzieżami i włamaniami.

----------


## piotrek0m

Oczywiście, że zamontować alarm należy zaraz po założeniu okien... Znam ludzi u których wyrwali przez noc instalację elektryczną. Mi budę drewnianą w której w trzymałem różne graty wypatroszyli ze 3 razy, ale do budynku na którym wisiała syrena nie weszli, mimo tymczasowych drzwi z dykty... Piszemy raczej o pijusach lokalnych obszczymurach z sąsiedztwa... oczywiście warto mieć moduł powiadamiania SMS. W trakcie budowy chodzi nie o samo włamanie ale bardzie o to, żeby nie dać czasu na wyrywanie instalacji... Co do drzwi - ponoć większość włamań następuje poprzez okna, w tym okna dachowe... Proponuję więc albo przewidzieć okablowanie pod czujniki drgań na etapie budowy, albo o zakup takich czujników w systemie radiowym i podpięcie do okien na parterze, lub łatwiej dostępnych okien dachowych... Co mi po ubezpieczeniu jak będę musiał pruć elewację, wymieniać okno, ramę, parapety kamienne ....

----------


## cactus

> Co mi po ubezpieczeniu jak będę musiał pruć elewację, wymieniać okno, ramę, parapety kamienne ....


Nie rozumiem... jak to co? Dadzą ci pieniązki na zrobienie nowego. Jak nie bedziesz mial ubezpieczenia to nawet przy nieudanej próbnie włamu nikt ci nie zwroci za uszkodzone drzwi, okno i parapet (kamienny)  :smile:  Alarm nic nie pomoże.

----------


## iF-Jimi

Nie wiem jakiego musiałbyś użyć argumentu żeby mnie przynajmniej ciut, ciut przekonać że nie warto instalować instalacji alarmowej  :smile:

----------


## trpkcd

Nie użyje, bo nie ma takiego argumentu  :smile:

----------


## piotrek0m

> Nie rozumiem... jak to co? Dadzą ci pieniązki na zrobienie nowego. Jak nie bedziesz mial ubezpieczenia to nawet przy nieudanej próbnie włamu nikt ci nie zwroci za uszkodzone drzwi, okno i parapet (kamienny)  Alarm nic nie pomoże.


Alarm obwodowy pomoże. Zacząłem rozważać dodanie czujek inercyjnych na oknach na parterze ...

----------


## dendrytus

> Nie wiem jakiego musiałbyś użyć argumentu żeby mnie przynajmniej ciut, ciut przekonać że nie warto instalować instalacji alarmowej


Ten typ tak ma, że musi sobie zawsze wymyślić jakąś nieprawdopodobną historię, zamiast przyznać się do prostych rzeczy albo zapomniałem albo nie było mnie stać. 
Tak samo jak ze starymi samochodami. Ludzie jeżdżą nimi nie dlatego, że ich nie stać na nowy, tylko dlatego, że kupili perełkę za bezscen od "głupiego" handlarza, który był tak głupi, że 10 letniego kombiaka w dieslu z przebiegiem 18 tys, kupionego od Niemca pedanta jeżdżącego nim tylko do kościoła, sprzedał za połowę ceny z niemieckich ogłoszeń. Książkę serwisową miał dosłać, a lakieru nie było sensu sprawdzać bo na oko widać, że bez zarzutu, tylko małe zagniecenie na masce i tylnych drzwiach i trzeba się przyjrzeć, aby je zauważyć.

A dlaczego kupuje stary samochód, bo samochody po 2004 to psujące się rzęchy, a tylko te sprzed 2004 są bezawaryjne. W 2025 napisze dokładnie to samo o samochodach z 2016 i nowych z 2025.

I nie ma takich argumentów, żeby go przekonać że, 12 letni kombiak w dieslu kupiony w Niemczech w wersji standard nie może mieć 180 tys., a jakby miał to cena byłaby 2 razy wyższa.
Nie ma takich argumentów, nawet tester lakieru, które przekonałby go, że jego "perełka" przeszła crash test, a te dwa zagniecenia to taki pic na wodę, handlarz jest uczciwy i nic nie robił z nadwoziem, bo jakby robił to by je usunął...

----------


## piotrek0m

> Tak samo jak ze starymi samochodami. Ludzie jeżdżą nimi nie dlatego, że ich nie stać na nowy, tylko dlatego, że kupili perełkę za bezscen od "głupiego" handlarza, który był tak głupi, że 10 letniego kombiaka w dieslu z przebiegiem 18 tys, kupionego od Niemca pedanta jeżdżącego nim tylko do kościoła, sprzedał za połowę ceny z niemieckich ogłoszeń. Książkę serwisową miał dosłać, a lakieru nie było sensu sprawdzać bo na oko widać, że bez zarzutu, tylko małe zagniecenie na masce i tylnych drzwiach i trzeba się przyjrzeć, aby je zauważyć.


Ludzie chcą mieć namiastkę "luksusu" i jeździć pokazowymi autami, ładnymi ogólnie mówiąc i wygodnymi w środku... więc zamiast nowej Skody z salonu, za 45 tysięcy - którą bezawaryjnie przejeżdżą 10 lat a później podarują swojemu dziecku na naukę jazdy kupują właśnie niemieckiego Diesla ...

----------


## xtea

A ja mam te centralki alarmowe i nic lepszego nie widziałem:
https://plcstore.pl/pl/p/INTELIGENTN...Y-PLC2011B1/38

----------


## iF-Jimi

> A ja mam te centralki alarmowe i nic lepszego nie widziałem:


Najwyraźniej widziałeś tylko te i żadnych więcej. Naprawdę chcesz ludziom wcisnąć że to bije na głowę Satela, DSC, Jablotrona, Honeywell czy Bosch? Pokaż mi gdzie to spełnia jakąkolwiek normę bezpieczeństwa która brana jest pod uwagę przez firmy ubezpieczeniowe. Już nie mówię o GRADE 4,3 czy nawet 2. Niech to będzie przynajmniej GRADE 1.

----------


## xtea

Nie mówię, że bije ale jest urządzeniem z wyboru gdy akurat komuś pasuje w związku z innymi sterownikami czy akurat zestawem interfejsów. Potrzebujesz mierzyć wysokie temperatury 32-ma termoparami ponad 1000 stopni Celsiusza? Zbierać dane o położeniu/stanie z maszyn czy przełączników? Mierzyć rezystancje na wielu wyjściach? Mierzyć wilgotność sensorami Honeywella?  Niekoniecznie musisz użyć PLC2011B1 jako centrali alarmowej tylko użyć go jako zwykłego PLC. Możesz użyć ich kilka i do tego kilkanaście innych sterowników z tej samej rodzimy
A może chcesz kotłownie czy maszyny monitorować i mieć indywidualną wizualizację za darmo? No taką samorobną. Ja mam opomiarowane i obalarmowane kilka budynków. Żadnej Scady kupować nie musiałem. Mam jeszcze serwer do wszystkich moich sterowników PLC2011, który i tak mi chodzi całą dobę więc zrobiłem sobie na nim kontroler i logger wszystkiego.

----------


## dendrytus

> Nie mówię, że bije ale jest urządzeniem z wyboru gdy akurat komuś pasuje w związku z innymi sterownikami czy akurat zestawem interfejsów. Potrzebujesz mierzyć wysokie temperatury 32-ma termoparami ponad 1000 stopni Celsiusza? Zbierać dane o położeniu/stanie z maszyn czy przełączników?


  Wątek jest SYSTEMIE ALARMOWYM, a ty tradycyjnie od lat nadal nie rozumiesz przeczytanego tekstu i wypisujesz o tym chińskim badziewiu.

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Nie mówię, że bije ale jest urządzeniem z wyboru gdy akurat komuś pasuje w związku z innymi sterownikami czy akurat zestawem interfejsów. Potrzebujesz mierzyć wysokie temperatury 32-ma termoparami ponad 1000 stopni Celsiusza? Zbierać dane o położeniu/stanie z maszyn czy przełączników? Mierzyć rezystancje na wielu wyjściach? Mierzyć wilgotność sensorami Honeywella? Niekoniecznie musisz użyć PLC2011B1 jako centrali alarmowej tylko użyć go jako zwykłego PLC. Możesz użyć ich kilka i do tego kilkanaście innych sterowników z tej samej rodzimy
> A może chcesz kotłownie czy maszyny monitorować i mieć indywidualną wizualizację za darmo? No taką samorobną. Ja mam opomiarowane i obalarmowane kilka budynków. Żadnej Scady kupować nie musiałem. Mam jeszcze serwer do wszystkich moich sterowników PLC2011, który i tak mi chodzi całą dobę więc zrobiłem sobie na nim kontroler i logger wszystkiego.


W tym celu używam znacznie bardziej rozbudowanych urządzeń, niekoniecznie droższych. Natomiast do alarmów używam systemów alarmowych które spełniają uznawane i respektowane normy bezpieczeństwa.

----------


## Gach

> A ja mam te centralki alarmowe i nic lepszego nie widziałem:
> https://plcstore.pl/pl/p/INTELIGENTN...Y-PLC2011B1/38


Ale po co mu termopar do systemu alarmowego? Nie wspomnę że będzie musiał dokupić czujniki do tego, a za tą samą cenę ma gotowe zestawy patrz np. https://erdaelectronic.com/product-p...na-105-dB.html

----------


## mistalova

Gach, dobry jajcarz z Ciebie  :smile: ))

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Ale po co mu termopar do systemu alarmowego? Nie wspomnę że będzie musiał dokupić czujniki do tego, a za tą samą cenę ma gotowe zestawy patrz np. xxxxxxxxx


Co jeden to większy spamer i tandeciarz.

----------


## Gach

Ponieważ skrytykowałem innego użytkownika, który minął się z tematem autora?

----------


## xtea

Termopary i możliwość ich zastosowania występuje we wszystkich sterownikach PLC2011 i LMBD4 PLC. Jest taka możliwość aby mierzyć także temperatury przy pomocy sterownika alarmowego czy innego z tej rodziny. Można podłączyć zwykłe termometry -55..125 stopni DS18B20, DS18S20, DS1822 oraz MAX31850, MAX31851 jako interfejsy termopar od -270 do prawie 2000 stopni. Termopary wszystkich typów.

Pytanie po co komu w alarmie termopary? A no po to, że ten sterownik PLC może być tylko w części alarmem lub w ogóle może nie być użyty jako centralka alarmowa. Ale nawet jak głównym przeznaczeniem jest bycie centralką alatmową to jeszcze można mierzyć wysoką temperaturę solarów, sterować instalacją solarną czy mierzyć temperaturę spalin w kominie i w komorze spalania.

Sterowniki PLC2011B1 są bardzo często używane w dużych fabrykach z maszynami, wtryskarkami. W nocy robi za alarm, a w dzień nadzoruje, odczytuje i raportuje pracę maszyn.
Awaryjność wynosi ZERO. Oprogramowanie zakładów rozwija mi pracownik z działu IT.

Na dodatek jest biblioteka DLL dzięki której można tworzyć własne programy na iPhona, Androida, Mac-a, Windows phone, Labview czy PC. Po tych kilku latach jest to już bardzo dopracowane.

----------


## dendrytus

> Termopary i możliwość ich zastosowania występuje we wszystkich sterownikach PLC2011 i LMBD4 PLC. Jest taka możliwość aby mierzyć także temperatury przy pomocy sterownika alarmowego czy innego z tej rodziny. Można podłączyć zwykłe termometry -55..125 stopni DS18B20, DS18S20, DS1822 oraz MAX31850, MAX31851 jako interfejsy termopar od -270 do prawie 2000 stopni. Termopary wszystkich typów.


  Kolejny popis ignorancji handlarza chińszczyzną, który nadal mimo upływu ponad 4 lat nie potrafi zrozumieć przeczytanego tekstu.
 Post dotyczy SYSTEMU ALARMOWEGO.  


> Pytanie po co komu w alarmie termopary? A no po to, że ten sterownik PLC może być tylko w części alarmem lub w ogóle może nie być użyty jako centralka alarmowa.


  Ten sterownik nie może być alarmem, bo jest za cienki w uszach
W tej cenie można mieć FULL wypas VERSĘ ze wszystkim.



> Ale nawet jak głównym przeznaczeniem jest bycie centralką alarmową to jeszcze można mierzyć wysoką temperaturę solarów, sterować instalacją solarną czy mierzyć temperaturę spalin w kominie i w komorze spalania.


  Post dotyczy SYSTEMU ALARMOWEGO.
Solary mają własne sterowniki, bijące ten twój chiński wynalazek jak chcą.   


> Sterowniki PLC2011B1 są bardzo często używane w dużych fabrykach z maszynami, wtryskarkami. W nocy robi za alarm, a w dzień nadzoruje, odczytuje i raportuje pracę maszyn. Awaryjność wynosi ZERO. Oprogramowanie zakładów rozwija mi pracownik z działu IT.


  To, że ty tak robisz, nie oznacza, że ktoś przy zdrowych zmysłach strzeli sobie  w kolano montując ten chiński wynalazek.
Znam co najmniej 2 sterowniki o większych możliwościach, polskie i za 50-80% ceny twojego.  


> Na dodatek jest biblioteka DLL dzięki której można tworzyć własne programy na iPhona, Androida, Mac-a, Windows phone, Labview czy PC.


 Na iPhona? To jakim cudem przez 4 lata nie dorobiliście się apki na iPhone/iPad?  


> Po tych kilku latach jest to już bardzo dopracowane.


  Czyli 5 lat temu był to niedopracowany sterownik.
Dzięki za przyznanie mi racji po 5 latach.
 PS.
Tańsza i lepsza Versa też potrafi mierzyć temperaturę.

----------


## xtea

DLL jest dopracowany, znowu hejtujesz i się czepiasz nie czytając tekstu. 5 lat temu, z tego co pamiętam, DLL-a nie było. DLL jest od roku 2012 albo nawt 2013 i na początku był bardzo ubogi. Teraz jest w pełni wielowątkowy i autonomiczny i pójdzie na każdej platformie. Od RaspberryPi po iPhone.
Powtarzam, nie jestem sprzedawcą, a na iPhona softu nie pisałem gdyż po pierwsze nie mam iPhona, a po drugie wymaga to zabiegów i posiadania płatnego konta i jest wiele innych utrudnień.
Na Androida wtykasz przewód USB, ten co od ładowarki i bez niczyjej łaski programujesz. Na dodatek wolę 10 telefonów z Birdronki niż jednego iPhona za 4000PLN.

PLC2011B1 to jest system alarmowy z możliwością bycia też czymś innym. Mnie to pasowało więc jestem użytkownikiem. Nie każdemu musi pasować.

----------


## dendrytus

> DLL jest dopracowany, znowu hejtujesz i się czepiasz nie czytając tekstu. 5 lat temu, z tego co pamiętam, DLL-a nie było. DLL jest od roku 2012 albo nawt 2013 i na początku był bardzo ubogi.


 Podobno był super, ptrzynajmniej tak twierdziłeś namawiając ludzi do tego drogiego, chińskiego badziewia.
Na razie nie chce mi się użyć szukajki na tym forum, a by znaleźć twoje brednie sprzed kilku lat.  


> Teraz jest w pełni wielowątkowy i autonomiczny i pójdzie na każdej platformie. Od RaspberryPi po iPhone.


 Odplisz DLL na linuksie, Raspberry Pi i iPhone? Może nagraj z tego filmik. Według mnie warto.  


> Powtarzam, nie jestem sprzedawcą,


 Nie chce mis ie*szukać twoich nicków z tego forum, elektody czy innych for. Ale co się odwlecze to nie uciecze.  


> a na iPhona softu nie pisałem gdyż po pierwsze nie mam iPhona,


 Nie chodzi o to czy sobie pisałeś, tylko o to że producent z Chin przez 4 lata tego nie zrobił. NA STERBOXA i inne system mamy do wyboru iOS-a Apple iandroida. Gotowe apki 


> a po drugie wymaga to zabiegów i posiadania płatnego konta i jest wiele innych utrudnień.


 Podobno to bogata firma, bo jej sterowniki montują duże firmy. Opłaty są miesięczne kilkanaście dolców( nie chciało mi się sprawdzać) plus procent od sprzedaży. 


> Na Androida wtykasz przewód USB, ten co od ładowarki i bez niczyjej łaski programujesz.


 Już się rozpędziłem, jak i inni do nauki jakiegoś języka programowania. Przez 5 lat nie powstał ani na tym ani na innym forum, temat na temat tego sterownika. Nie ma też jakiś fanów tego rozwiązania.    


> Na dodatek wolę 10 telefonów z Birdronki niż jednego iPhona za 4000PLN.


 Nikogo nie obchodzi, że jesteś biednym ignorantem.  


> PLC2011B1 to jest system alarmowy z możliwością bycia też czymś innym.


 To który ma GRADE ten alarm. 5 lat temu podobno miał wszystkie możliwe certyfikaty.

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Ponieważ skrytykowałem innego użytkownika, który minął się z tematem autora?


Nie. Dlatego że zestaw który zaproponowałeś jest wcale nie jest lepszy niż chiński, wspomniany powyżej PLC. Wręcz przeciwnie, z dwojga złego chyba jednak wolałbym sobie zainstalować ten PLC.

----------


## Mortie

Tak przeglądam wasze posty i chciałam zapytac co powiecie o firmie Konsalnet? Moja przyjaciółka, gdy postawiła dom, wykupiła u nich system alarmowy i mówi, że wszystko jest ok. No ale nikt sie jeszcze (na szczecie) do niej nie wlamal, wiec ciezko o wiarygodna opinie  :wink:  Czy ktos z was moglby powiedziec cos wiecej na ich temat?

----------


## 3mi3mi

Heyka. Ja mogę Ci z własnego doświadczenia polecić systemy alarmowe firmy Satel. Też dużo się naszukałam w Internecie, czytałam wiele opinii bo zależało mi na tym żeby mieć bezpieczny dom. No i w końcu trafiłam na pozytywne oceny tego producenta. Zakupiłam alarm na stronie https://ealarmy.com.pl/systemy-alarmowe/25 - przeglądnij sobie i wybierz coś dla siebie. Wszystko fajnie i szczegółowo opisane  :wink: . Produkt dobrej jakości, już mam przez dłuższy czas i sprawdza się rewelacyjnie  :wink: .

----------


## leszekwolski

Czy tylko ja z kilometra wyczuwam autoreklamę ? 
Za każdym razem gdy widzę takie wypowiedzi zastanawiam się skąd Ci ludzie biorą czas na przeszukiwanie forum kilka miesięcy wstecz.

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Czy tylko ja z kilometra wyczuwam autoreklamę ? 
> Za każdym razem gdy widzę takie wypowiedzi zastanawiam się skąd Ci ludzie biorą czas na przeszukiwanie forum kilka miesięcy wstecz.


Tego tu jest pełno. Nawet już na to nie reaguję. Moderatorzy zaglądają do tego działu niezbyt często.

----------


## piotrek0m

Przecież można zgłaszać spam i reklamę. 
Zresztą uważam, że na takich forach tego typu reklama ma działanie wręcz odwrotne do zamierzonego ! Forumowicze wyróżniają się ponadprzeciętną znajomością interesującej ich tematyki. Powinni bardziej się starać w przemycaniu reklam ...  :cool:

----------


## donkichotdon

> Przecież można zgłaszać spam i reklamę. 
> Zresztą uważam, że na takich forach tego typu reklama ma działanie wręcz odwrotne do zamierzonego ! Forumowicze wyróżniają się ponadprzeciętną znajomością interesującej ich tematyki. Powinni bardziej się starać w przemycaniu reklam ...


Kto wie, gdyby nas lepiej i  piękniej kuszono....

Chyba ci panowie nie czytali nigdy Herberta, a z drugiej strony raczej nie traktują swoich rozmówców z szacunkiem. Może mierzą ich swoja miarą...

pozdrawiam

----------

